# Reinin Dichotomies You Identify More With Than Your Sociotype Doesn't



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

counterintuitive said:


> I identify with both sides of some dichotomies :crazy:, e.g. both constructivist/emotivist, both result/process, both aristocratic/democratic, and sometimes both static/dynamic.
> 
> So no matter what type I am, I'm clearly identifying with dichotomies with which I "shouldn't" identify. xD
> 
> ...


People are all of the Reinin's, just split between active and latent. Take for instance aristocracy/democracy. If you identify with one, you're secretly actually the other lol.


----------

